# Anyone else on the PB going to the Expositor's Summit?



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 24, 2016)

One of my fellow elders and myself will be attending the Expositor's Summit at Southern Seminary this coming Tuesday and Wednesday. Steve Lawson, Alistair Begg, and Al Mohler will be the main speakers. http://events.sbts.edu/expositorssummit/. Is anyone else on the PB going?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd love to go, but we just attended a Reformation conference on the Puritans with Joel Beeke, Michael Barrett, Brian Cosby, and Charles Barrett! It was so good. Think I'm "conferenced out" for right now.


----------



## ReformedInSweden (Oct 24, 2016)

Give them my regards from over here in Sweden (Steve Lawson, Alistair Begg, and Al Mohler I mean  ) I'd love to hear these guys IRL some day, I love them!


----------

